# 4 Gamers, 4 Factions and a lot of dead.



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Yesterday Drax, GreenKnight, Lucifer200 and I had a kick ass gaming day at my place. We each took a different faction and had a 3000pt army that could be broken down into a 2250 and a 1500 pt list. We played scenarios from the battlefields campaign weekend, Including one game between Drax and Green Knight involving 3000pts against 1500. The day was a blast, i really enjoyed all of my games, but the last on with Drax proved to be something special.

The Factions

Ancient - Orcs and Goblins
Drax - Vampire counts
Green Knight - Bretonians
Lucifer200 - Dwarfs

Here are some pics of the occasion.

















This next one was the only shot that didnt misfire from my doom diver, it scattered wildly, i got 3" to maneauver SMASH into a damsel with 5Str 5 hits ouch.

















Lucifer200 (thinking "oh shit")









Drax (almost a cleavage shot)









GreenKnight (tucking into a beverage)



















This one was a close game but my Gobbos stood or casually lent against the objective after a lucky squabble had seen them left behind the main battle line.









Ouch, Bretonian paste









And this the climatic end to my game with Drax








Every unit we both had left ended up in one combat that could have gone either way, but a charging giant decided to scream and bawl, he seemed to break the stalemate, then the vampire general died, it went bad fast...









All in all an awesome day and I cant wait till we get oppertuinity to do such an event again.


----------



## Netganks (Oct 16, 2008)

nice pictures out of the day who won the most games that were even??


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Erm i got pasted in my first game against Green Knight 2250 Bretonians vs 1500pt Orcs and Goblins as winning was a tall order, but fanatics did kill a full unit of Knights errant. I then won my next two games. Green Knight won his first and second i dont know about his third. Drax won against Lucifer200. So either me or Green Knight won the most but it wasnt about winning it was all for shits and giggles hence 3k vs 1.5 and there was a lot of serious comedy moments.


----------



## Netganks (Oct 16, 2008)

so you didn't it for comp, you did it for the fun of trying to win against the odds.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Yea it was just a for fun non competetive gaming weekend.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I won against lucifer I had 3000 vs lucifers 1500, all I lost was 8 knight, 3 grails, and 4 bowmen. I had one ace time, the game with Drax was one hard game, the end turn with the 2 black coachs was outstanding, poor grails. I won with my 1500 against his 3000, his vampire general was dead and all he had left was 2 coachs, cart with 1 or 2 wounds, 2 vamps and some skell.


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

had a cracking game guys, cant wait for the next one!

for me, the day belonged to Green Knight - seeing off almost 3k in points with just 1.5k of his own was no mean feat!

Lucifer had a hard time of it given the mission. using dwarfs to stop me getting into his table half was always going to be hard. killing an army that keeps growing once it has made it into that table half was nigh on impossible! but he made a good acount for himself, and had the last combat gone in his favour a bit more, he may have reduced the second unit to below the number needed to count as claiming the half.

the game versus Ancient was a tense affair! cracking game, but it just kept going back and forth until that damned giant decided to open its trap! After that i lost the momentum i'd just about kept up, then after my Crypt Ghast inevitably lost his challenge to a black orc, no one was left to guard the general.i think its time to re-assess my general's options!
great day guys, thanks!


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

It was one sweet day thanks to Ancient, thanks mate


----------



## Lucifer 200 (Mar 14, 2008)

One outstanding day, hat off to the Ancient


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Thanks guys and thanks to you too, it would have been a dull day had i played my self 3 times.:laugh:


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

when are we having the next one, so I can start re painting my knights in time


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

There is a new club starting at driff, on wednesdays 6pm to 9pm any one intrested. I am going, it is 2 pound I think to go


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

looks like a pretty awesome day! can't wait till my mates get their act together and get their armies together.

Green Knight, what army lists were you using? just looking for some ideas to take my army up to 2250-3000, and it sounds like your list was pretty effective.


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

Green Knight said:


> There is a new club starting at driff, on wednesdays 6pm to 9pm any one intrested. I am going, it is 2 pound I think to go


what age range GK?


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I am not shore Drax, but the person who is doing it has an email address this is it 

[email protected]


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

maddermax I can not rememder that well, but I think this is it, It is not that competative

Hero 
damsel, level2, power stone, warhorse= 140 points 
damsel, level2, warhorse= 115 point
paladin, grail voiw, warhorse, banner of the lady= 195point 

Core
8 knight of the realm, musician, standard = 216 points

8 knight of the realm, musician, standard = 216 points

8 knight of the realm, musician, standard = 216 points

Rare
10 grail knights, standard =400 points

= 1498 points

+ 750 points

lord
lord, grail voiw, lance, warhouse, knight temper, armour of agilulf, sword of heroes 
=265 point

Hero
damsel, level2 = 105 points

core
8 knight of the errant, musican, errantary banner = 187 points

Special
3 pegesus knights, musician, standard = 195 points

= 2250 points

= 750points

lord
lord, lance, sheild, hippogryph, virtue of the ideal, sirienneis locket = 409 point

Rare
trebuchet 90 point

core
20 bowmen, skirmish = 140point

Hero
paladin, lance, shield, warhouse = 80 points

=2969 point


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

any one in the driffeld area


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Looks like fun was had by all! LOL! Yeah..I just noticed I'm a bit late as this was a fair few days ago lol. It reminds me of the good old days back when I first started. We used to play on the floor too. We didn't have a game mat though. We got to fight across hideous blue-grey carpet as we manouvered through terrain lol. Ahh..good times. My old undead army dates back to the days of Nagash where I had him and a vampire lord mounted on a manticore as my army generals LOL. Still, there's nothing better than getting together with friends and battle it out!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Lucifer 200 (Mar 14, 2008)

Yes it is good to get together with friends and to have a good game.


----------

